# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Cenforce drug : Side Effects and warning  - Genericday.com

## andreclark

Proper storage of the *Cenforce* pills is important to ensure that they retain their potency. But that is not all. You need to avoid extreme temperatures as well. The best temperature would be room temperature. Protect children and pets by not letting them have access to any medication. 

https://www.genericday.com/cenforce.html

https://www.genericday.com

----------

